# FLR (M) Category B - Premium Service Centre Solihull - Success



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Good Evening All...

As has been said many times in the past this forum is an absolute treasure trove of good information and help. It is also full of extremely helpful people so thanks to everyone that contributes and makes this place what it is.

With that being said, I wanted to give a little back to the community by sharing our experience today in Solihull. We were applying to extend our Leave to Remain for a further 30 months. 

The appointment was booked at 10.30am but we arrived there at about 9am (we had quite a long journey to get there so didn't want to risk any issues with traffic etc). 

We parked the car in the Dominion Court Car Park which is literally a 1 minute walk from the PSC and it cost £5.60 for 5-6 hours which turned out to be enough. We waited until roughly 10.15am before heading into the Solihull PSC and as soon as we entered we were greeted by the courteous security staff who asked us for the box files we had with us and also asked that we empty our pockets and take off belts etc (much like at an airport). Once we cleared security we were asked to take a seat and they told us someone would give us a ticket closer to our appointment time.

The waiting area is small but nice with some sofas, a vending machine and a TV. At around 10.30am we were called and asked to give the "Appointment Booking Checklist" and then given a ticket number then we were asked to take a seat again.

There's a screen that shows ticket numbers and which stage they are at; it is also used to call you to each stage required for the application. 

At around 10.45am our number came up and we were asked to go to the registration area where a very pleasant lady asked us to confirm what type of visa application we were making, she then took the FLR (M) application form and took out our photos from the small envelope. She then asked us to confirm the address we wanted the BRP sent to if successful and then she finally asked for our supporting documents. She asked us to give her the documents alone without the box files, we handed over the originals and photocopies and we were then asked to go back to the waiting room once more.

At 11am our number came up again but this time for the Biometrics, my wife was asked to do her fingerprints and to sign one bit of paper and then had her picture taken and we were then told we were free to leave and that they would call us once the decision had been made. Some people opt to stay and they do allow this (unless it gets very busy and you will then be asked to leave) but we opted to leave.

Touchwood Shopping Centre is only a 2 minute walk and we spent some time there. At exactly 1pm we received a phone call and we were told that our documents were now ready to be picked up - they don't tell you whether the application has been successful. We went back and had to go through the same security check and then the same lady that took our form/documents came over and gave us the letter showing my wife had been granted another 30 months Leave to Remain and then she asked us to go through the documents to ensure nothing was missing.

I had prepared a checklist of everything we had submitted (I strongly suggest doing this so that you are not relying on memory) and although all the photocopies had been taken, all of the originals had been returned excluding employee letters, payslips and a letter from the leasing agency.

All in all it has been a stressful month or so preparing for the application but the actual premium service centre was very efficient and we found everyone to be extremely polite.

Below is a list of all documents that we submitted (Category B as I had changed jobs in the past 6 months):

Cover Letter from Solicitor *(of course this is not required but we opted to have a solicitor check our form/documents and draft a cover letter)*
Completed FLR (M) Form
Appointment Booking Checklist
Applicant's current passport & expired passport
Applicant's BRP
Sponsor's passport
2 x Photographs of Applicant & Sponsor (names on back - you only need 1 photo of sponsor but we thought we'd put in 2!)

*Relationship*

Original Marriage Contract & English Translated copy
Original Child's birth certificate (full version showing both Mother & Father name)
12 photos of family spread out evenly since entry into UK 
Council Tax Letters x4 (joint names, 08/14, 03/15, 03/16, 11/16)
Dentist Appointment Letters x2 
Water Bills x5 (joint names, 03/16, 04/16, 10/16, 11/16, 12/16)
Electricity Bills x6 (joint names, 10/14, 01/15, 05/15, 10/15, 04/16, 12/16)
NI number letter addressed to applicant
NHS letters addressed to applicant

*Maintenance*

Sponsors Payslips from current & previous employers (12 months of payslips as we applied under Category B)
Letters from sponsors current & previous employers confirming permanent employment, dates of employment, salary & that payslips have been stamped/signed as genuine (online epayslips)
12 months of original bank statements (joint account which also counts towards the relationship criteria)
P60 2015-2016

*English Language & Accommodation*

Tenancy agreements for whole period since entry into UK (this also counts towards the relationship criteria as it shows both names)
Letter from leasing agency confirming that we both live together
IELTS Life Skills A1 pass certificate 


We also provided photocopies of all documents which will make things go quicker on the day. Also I would stress that you should be as organised as possible, we took one box file for the original documents in addition to passports/BRP & completed form and the other box file for photocopies. We also took a third box file with backup documents in case anything was required (we left this in the car).

Hope this helps, feel free to ask me anything. I hope I haven't missed anything out.

Thanks


----------



## MixHarvey (Oct 16, 2017)

*Advise on NHS surcharge*

Hello

Thanks so much for the information you have given, it has put my mind at ease a little.
I notice you have not mentioned the NHS surcharge?

My wife needs to apply for the second round of 2.5 years spousal visa in March 2018 and I cant seem to find specific information about whether the surcharge needs to be paid again (first round was £650).

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Congrats Judicious, you must be feeling wonderful now that it is all behind you.
My appointment is next week in Glasgow. I'm so nervous.


----------



## Missblissbear (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a question re this....



> "Letters from sponsors current & previous employers confirming permanent employment, dates of employment, salary & that payslips have been stamped/signed as genuine (online epayslips)"



I am booked onto Solihull on the 6th as I was unable to get an appointment at Croydon.

In regards to the payslips... my husbands employer get the accountant to do his payslips and emails them to us... I just print them. Is this not enough? I have the corresponding bank statements showing the money going into our account.


----------



## Missblissbear (Dec 21, 2014)

MixHarvey said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks so much for the information you have given, it has put my mind at ease a little.
> I notice you have not mentioned the NHS surcharge?
> ...


As far as I'm aware each application needs the NHS surcharge paid...


----------



## Akhan2017 (Nov 15, 2017)

*Please help!*

Hi THANK YOU very much for this useful post.
Wondering if you could kindly answer 2 of my questions.

1. How many days/weeks before your visa expired did you have your appointment?
2. Can my spouse stay with me at the centre?
:fingerscrossed:


----------

